# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Best place to buy syringes, needles and bacteriostatic water!!!!

## GREAKWESSNIPES

Hi

I have been reseaching this topic for a while now!

Where is the best place to buy needles, bacteriostaic water, sterile vials and syringes from for HGH preparation and usage?

I have found websites that sell the equipment but I am not sure how reliable and trustworthy they are!

Are pharmacies the best place to get needles, syringes and bacteriostatic water from?

 :Wink/Grin:  :Wink/Grin:  :1welcome:  :Welcome:

----------


## marcus300

Go to your local needle exchange and they will give you them free.

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> Go to your local needle exchange and they will give you them free.


Thabx bro.

The needle exchanges in my area r pharmacies!

I will 4one a few of them!

----------


## shawno

Have used these guys for syringes with success.

http://www.researchsupply.net/

----------


## marcus300

> Thabx bro.
> 
> The needle exchanges in my area r pharmacies!
> 
> I will 4one a few of them!


You don't need to buy them in the UK they are free, just go and ask at your local needle exchange.

----------


## Ashop

> Hi
> 
> I have been reseaching this topic for a while now!
> 
> Where is the best place to buy needles, bacteriostaic water, sterile vials and syringes from for HGH preparation and usage?
> 
> I have found websites that sell the equipment but I am not sure how reliable and trustworthy they are!
> 
> Are pharmacies the best place to get needles, syringes and bacteriostatic water from?


try sterilesyringes.com
thay have all the goodies
and ship super fast.

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> try sterilesyringes.com
> thay have all the goodies
> and ship super fast.


thanx.

will check em out.

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> You don't need to buy them in the UK they are free, just go and ask at your local needle exchange.


I know needles n syringes r free in the UK! 

What bout bacteriostatic water n viles!

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> try sterilesyringes.com
> thay have all the goodies
> and ship super fast.


thanx....

will check em out.

----------


## dinko

> try sterilesyringes.com
> thay have all the goodies
> and ship super fast.


no bac water in this site. only sterile.

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> Have used these guys for syringes with success.
> 
> http://www.researchsupply.net/


dont have a uk site only the states n otha countries.

will they export 2 uk?

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> no bac water in this site. only sterile.


sterile will do 4 me!

I have checked out this site b4 n luv it!

It is so cheap n has everything!

I went to this site when I was looking for syringes for AAS n got the site from professionalmuscle forum.

Are HGH n peptides gains permanent?....

I think they r but I am not 100% sure.

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> Go to your local needle exchange and they will give you them free.


in otha countries u need a script/rx 4 needles, syringes etc!

weve got 1 of the best aas laws compared 2 down under n America!

i have many exchanges in my area!

awesome!

----------

